
Most Hackers Aren’t Criminals - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/07/opinion/hackers-hacking.html
======
m463
The term "hacker" is losing ground, wonder if this person has any chance og
wrestling it back.

The original term "Hacker" has been (irrevocably?) twisted to the domain of
"security" and "intrusion".

Hacker News is not about this type of hacker, I wonder if "hacker" is more
formally defined somewhere on the site.

The older more meaningful definition is described here:

[https://stallman.org/articles/on-
hacking.html](https://stallman.org/articles/on-hacking.html)

and at length in this book:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackers:_Heroes_of_the_Compute...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackers:_Heroes_of_the_Computer_Revolution)

